# stuck in a shell



## sg4rb0 (Jun 1, 2014)

I entered the command below on my FreeBSD box and now I'm stuck in in whatever it's opened.  How can I break out of it?
`# rpm -qa | less`
The output is

```
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
(END)
```

And I just don't know how to break out of this stupid thing.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2014)

That's less(1).  Type a q.  On FreeBSD, multiple TTYs are available, selectable with Alt-F1, Alt-F2, and so on.  It's handy to use an alternate TTY for reading man pages.  And incidentally, knowing the basic features of less(1) does really pay off.  It does an amazing number of useful things.


----------



## sg4rb0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hahahaha.  Man I get so easily frustrated, it just tickled me that it was simply just q to break out of it. Thank you very much!


----------

